# Paslode pneumatic finish nailer



## Ken101 (Mar 24, 2007)

Bought an old Paslode finish nailer off ebay. When I loaded Paslode angled 16 ga X 2" nails, it wants to shoot them two at a time. (This is not a double fire. ) Then it jams.

Did Paslode ever make an angled finish nailer that used larger diameter nails?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Ken101 said:


> Bought an old Paslode finish nailer off ebay. When I loaded Paslode angled 16 ga X 2" nails, it wants to shoot them two at a time. (This is not a double fire. ) Then it jams.
> 
> Did Paslode ever make an angled finish nailer that used larger diameter nails?


How old is the model gun that you have? We have a newer ones and they works fine. 
Possibly there is a difference with the older model and newer nails? Possibly there is just a problem with the gun...?


----------



## Ken101 (Mar 24, 2007)

*what are the right nails?*

Don't know the age or model since there is no indication on the gun. I now know that the angle is about 30 degrees (while Paslode finish angled nails are about 22 degrees). The second problem is that it will probably require a fatter nail than a 16 ga.

Talked with a friend in the building products business who has been selling Paslode for many years. Was told that Paslode only made a 16 ga. finish nail for the angled gun. There seems to be so much width in the feeder slide that this does not reconcile with what I have.

Thanks for your response and for any others which may be forthcoming.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Ken101 said:


> Don't know the age or model since there is no indication on the gun. I now know that the angle is about 30 degrees (while Paslode finish angled nails are about 22 degrees). The second problem is that it will probably require a fatter nail than a 16 ga.
> 
> Talked with a friend in the building products business who has been selling Paslode for many years. Was told that Paslode only made a 16 ga. finish nail for the angled gun. There seems to be so much width in the feeder slide that this does not reconcile with what I have.
> 
> Thanks for your response and for any others which may be forthcoming.


 
It is used, again, could there be a defective area or part of the gun?

We have a senco angled finish gun that a worker dropped from staging, and the depression tip rails got slightly bent. Is it possible that something is not aligned properly that is causing 2 nails to be ejected rather than a single?
:huh: 
I'm just tossing thoughts out there...


----------



## Ken101 (Mar 24, 2007)

I suspect that if I find the correct nails it may be OK. It certainly fires with sufficient force. I talked with a friend at the local lumberyard who has many years of experience with Paslode. He had only heard of Paslode using 16 gauge nails in the anglefed gun...and the 16 ga. nails have the wrong angle.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. (will share the solution...if and when I find it.)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Ok...wish you the best and good luck...

(I hope that you find a solution and are able to get the tool functioning properly)


----------



## JimLee_Sr (Oct 21, 2011)

I have the same problem. I bought an old Paslode at a pawn shop (It has the name Power Line F2 on it). I tried to load 16 ga nails and no luck, they fall right though. It did have one nail left from the previous owner, and it looks like a 1 1/2" 15 ga nail with a larger "t" head than I am used to on my Bostic. I could not find anything on ebay or Ace Hardware. I will try at Lowes and/or Home Depot this weekend. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Personally, I'd find the model # off the gun and google it to find the correct nails.


----------



## JimLee_Sr (Oct 21, 2011)

Tried Google; No luck!, I'll keep trying and if I find the right nail I will post it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

paslode makes 16 gauge straight nails as well as angled.. locally angled 16 gauge is non existant. angled 15 gauge however is quite common. 

i use paslode 16 gauge straight nails all the time but not in a paslode nailer i either use porter cable or the older hitachi model


----------

